# What are these bugs?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

millipedes

http://doyourownpestcontrol.com/millipede.htm


----------



## elementz (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep, that's what they are....thanks.


----------



## Branden (May 10, 2010)

Might be a good time to go fishing...


----------



## mcgrathpest (Jun 27, 2010)

getting a professional to perform a power spray around your house would take care of the problem. Their chemicals will soak deep into the ground and kill those little buggers where they live, which is deep under the soil


----------

